# Anyone crossed France recently?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi We have to leave Benicasim on Sunday and drive to Calais, We are travelling with friends through the Viella tunnel to "Aire sur L'Adour" then we are driving up France, probably on the autoroutes which we never usually do but think its the best bet in view of the weather.
Has anyone driven up or down France in the last couple of days who can tell us what conditions are really like.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Home so soon Sid?
Everything ok?

We used the Bielsa Tunnel, stayed in St Lary Soulan. Then headed to AUCH Then up to Rouen - Calais via the BIS route.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I doubt you will be coming our way but no snow and everything is 'Tickety-Boo'.

This site lists all problems on the French roads Sid.

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.go...do?pageAstec=ie2_quartno.html&langue=fr&evt=1

Ray.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. yes we are fine, i will explain sometime. Which is the BIS route you used.

Hi Ray. Thanks, I will take a look.

Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BIS*

Route for France and weather Here

I will try and re-trace our route for you. There is an Aire at St. Lary Soulan. BIS is well signposted as Limogues/Paris.

Leave it with me..........

TM


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Last Friday we came from Dunkerque to Valencia in three reasonable toll-free driving days.

If I were you, I would drop down to the A23 Sagunto to Zaragoza m-way, then cut across to Pamplona and the French border at Hendaye.

From there, Bordeaux, Poitiers, Tours, Chartes, Rouen, Abbeville, Calais.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

derek500 have you stayed at the aire to the west of Zaragoza if so what is it like re safety etc.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi sidt, i have just come back up to france from denia via derek500 route and we had heavysnow from zaragosa all the way to san sebastien on thursday, 25 mph all the way!! regards sean


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

hogan said:


> derek500 have you stayed at the aire to the west of Zaragoza if so what is it like re safety etc.


No, we always do the French border to home in one day. It's such an easy driving day, whether going via Hendaye or Somport.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I annoyed it a bit last week but I think I got away with it :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sean. We leave in the morning using the Viela tunnel, lets hope we have better luck, Thanks for the info.
Cheers Sid


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

derek500 said:


> Last Friday we came from Dunkerque to Valencia in three reasonable toll-free driving days.
> 
> If I were you, I would drop down to the A23 Sagunto to Zaragoza m-way, then cut across to Pamplona and the French border at Hendaye.
> 
> From there, Bordeaux, Poitiers, Tours, Chartes, Rouen, Abbeville, Calais.


We did it the opposite way Derek early this week - Benidorm to Calais by same route. Glorious weather all the way, not a snippet of snow anywhere - other than on the very top of the Pyranees peaks.

Don't waste your money on the tolls, its as quick this way.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

no probs sid, safe drive.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Have a safe Journey Sid, send me a PM or email when you get back.

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

derek500 said:


> Bordeaux, Poitiers, Tours, Chartes, Rouen, Abbeville, Calais.


I'm interested in this route, as I'd like to reduce the amount of Peaging to & from Spain (Motril area) next month. Does the section between Tours & Abbeville involve many town drive-throughs (e.g. Dreux/Evreux)?

Also, any recommended Aires (assuming the reverse of this route, from Calais)? I'm currently looking at four stops, arriving on day 5 - Broglie (although miles off the above non-Peage route), Saintes, Riaza, Despeñaperros (last two are sites).

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dreuxvreux*



asprn said:


> derek500 said:
> 
> 
> > Bordeaux, Poitiers, Tours, Chartes, Rouen, Abbeville, Calais.
> ...


It does if you get lost.

There is a Bis route down, just had a look for the paper map (there is no website for the routes). Can't find it at the moment but if and when I do, I will give you some pointers.

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Dreuxvreux*



teemyob said:


> There is a Bis route down, just had a look for the paper map (there is no website for the routes). Can't find it at the moment but if and when I do, I will give you some pointers


Much appreciated. I wasn't aware of the _Bis_ alternative routing system, and it interests me greatly. I've looked at the Bison Futé website, but it appears not to offer the _Bis_ routes. Do you know where there is a lookup reference to them (I suppose the equivalent of the UK _HR_ Holiday Routes)?

Dougie.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I came down to the Costa del Sol via Dieppe in early december, spent about 20 euro's in france on tolls and nothing in spain. I prefer the Somport route rather than Irun.


----------

